# SV Pork Loin - Check my plan



## illini40 (Dec 27, 2020)

Good morning

As I posted the other day (https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sv-where-to-start.304249/), I’m new to sous vide.

I have thawed out a 3lb pork loin, that is a bit over 4” thick in the thickest part. Per the Joule app, it is suggesting the following.

Does this sound good?

- sear and then bag
- 5 hours at 144*
- sear again at the end

Thank you!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2020)

Think that would work fine. Are you vac sealing or freezer bag ? If bag, I always put a knife or something in there and then displace air to help keep submerged. Good Luck and enjoy !
I guess not sure why they suggest sear before, I would think a lot of your seasoning may stick to pan ? Just my thought...


----------



## illini40 (Dec 27, 2020)

The pork loin is in. The Joule is set at 144*.

I ended up not doing a pre-sear.

Roasted some garlic, onions, rosemary, salt, pepper, and oregano in butter. Then added that to the loin (that was rubbed down with oil, salt and pepper), in the vac seal bag. Fingers crossed.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 27, 2020)

The pork loin turned out great! I am very excited to keep learning more about sous vide.

This was the juiciest pork loin I have ever cooked. And super easy. I think we were just surprised at how precise it was.

I did not get the best sear, and I think I need to approach the sear differently next time. But, still turned out great.

Pork loin after 5 hours in the bath, before searing.







After searing on the stove, in a grill pan.







Sliced and juicy.






We ended up putting some brussel sprouts in the bath, as well, and then finished them in a skillet for some browning. Super tasty!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2020)

It looks delicious! And moist. Very nice job.

Ryan


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Su-VGun Basic
					

Use a Su-VGun to sear you meat cooked sous vide, flame your creme brulee, or start your smaller charcoal grill, more quickly than you could be if you were cooking on a gas grill. The Su-VGun - A high power propane torch, designed to sear your meat faster and better than any other searing torch...




					grillblazer.com
				




you will user it a lot.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2020)

Yup, welcome to SV. It’s a whole other world for sure. Not my favorite for everything, but sure has its place. Do a chucky. You will be impressed.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 28, 2020)

looks real good man!  SV is pretty fun!  I was hooked immediately


----------

